# Other Hobbies



## cman95 (Dec 14, 2007)

I know we all love to fire up our smokers. But what other hobbies do you have?

Myself it is motorcycles. Harleys for me. I have 1999 Electra-Glide that is far from stock. 106 hp and 115 ft lbs torque at rear wheel.
OK...next!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 14, 2007)

I am a DIY'er myself. Meat, veggies, wood and metal... I work with it all.

P.S.
And I love learning !!!


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 14, 2007)

sounds like me... i grow veggies and what not indoors... work on cars...ice fishing... work on computers... but my passion will always be cooking or anything that has to do with that

oh and i am always trying to make something that is going to make me rich..lmao


----------



## squeezy (Dec 14, 2007)

Not active in my favorite hobbies now, which include flying conventional and ultralight aircraft and scuba diving.
Mostly bird watching (with or without wings) photography, travel, camping, and most recent smokin' food!


----------



## vlap (Dec 14, 2007)

I kinda like to go fishing! every chance I get.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 14, 2007)

Q'ing is my passion, then there's fishing, antique cars and slot car racing...


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 14, 2007)

fishing  hunting and smoking meat


----------



## idahobeekeeper (Dec 14, 2007)

Hobbies... hm, where to start

Food preservation in general, curing and smoking meats specifically

Gardening - edibles mainly, but defer to Mrs Beekeeper's love of Daisies.  In particular I like growing culinary herbs, starting my own vegetable and herb seedlings.  Also started a 12 fruit tree orchard about 4 years ago, and am planning two rows of wine grapes for this next spring.

Hunting - though this one has been somewhat domant for want of time and familiarity with the local terrain and conditions

Fishing - do a whole lot of fishin', just not a lot of catching.  Flyfishing, bank fishing, trolling, you name it.

Woodworking - have built a couple of pieces of furniture for my kids

Metalworking - recently reengaged - learned as a kid on the farm, now acquiring necessary equipment to weld.

Beekeeping - something I always wanted to do, but bees were too difficult to move, and the question of where to put them kept it on the "someday" list till I retired and didn't need to move.

Now I need more time and more room

Ken


----------



## tyrroneous (Dec 14, 2007)

Motorcycles for me too.  Actually (and don't hate me for saying this) motorcycling is my #1 passion.  Two yamaha's and a Honda in the garage.  Will hopefully add a Ducati in 2008.    

Third on the list would be radio control planes.

I also enjoying playing and coaching soccer, and mtn. biking.


----------



## jerrykr (Dec 14, 2007)

Photography

Both Color and Infrared (or IR).  

Blogging about IR  www.irbuzz.blogspot.com

keeps me busy!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 14, 2007)

Friends and family,motorcycles,a little fishing and crabbing.Eating various things.


----------



## emtee (Dec 14, 2007)

If my wife sees this I'll end up divorced. She has no clue how much money I actually spend on hobbies. I have a large garage that I rat around in anytime I'm not at work (I even throw parties in it and put up a Christmas tree every year), so here we go...





No way. I started to list my hobbies, but y'all wouldn't probably wouldn't believe me, so I deleted it. It would be much easier for me to list the hobbies I don't do. Problem is that with all the things I like to do, I don't have enough money or time to do any of them effectively. So I just have a lot of cool stuff in a very big space. However, I have plenty of time to babysit my smoker while I play around in the shop, so I guess one of my main hobbies is eating.

Nuff said.


----------



## ruggersal (Dec 14, 2007)

Besides smokin and grillin, rugby, snowboarding, hunting and fishing


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 14, 2007)

well lemme see... hard to find my hobbies that are not work related too. 
fishing,surfing,diving,writing & playing music,

strictly on the hobby side- football,nascar,reading,& remodeling/modifying anything & everything...


----------



## papadave (Dec 14, 2007)

Scuba diving, Gardening, Radio Control Aircraft, and now thanks to you guys I've included smoking meat!


----------



## bombo80 (Dec 14, 2007)

aside from Qing,    I brew beer, collect coins, hunt (mostly waterfowl), the shooting sports (mostly just target range), my collector car - restoring a 1970 Chevelle (not an SS or anything special, my first car was a '70 Chevelle), and gardening.  That's about it, and I think that's enough for a single guy.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 14, 2007)

I love camping, fishing, hunting, being outdoors. Standing by a good camp fire just to soak up the woodsmoke. lol
Riding horses.
My animals keep me busy, I raise my own meat, pork, beef, chicken and shrimp... also have a veggie garden, do a lot of canning and smoking. 
During the winter I usually have a wood working project....last one was the cold smoker, before that was an outdoor bar.
During the summer I swim.
I play guitar, mainly old rock and some classical.......
Hmmmm....I have a lot of company, this is the hunting cabin during deer season. lol You can sit at my dining room table and watch the deer go by.

It takes at least an hour to go anywhere....so for entertainment folks around here get together pretty often, calf frys, crawdad boils, wild game feeds, pig roasts, etc..

I wish I could weld......there are so many things I'd like to make.


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 14, 2007)

Besides q'ing, I like to play on my computer, work on computers, read, listen to music, watch movies, ride my motorcycle, and play with Hunter.


----------



## invader q (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm a serious metalworking geek.  Enameling, casting, forging, you name it.  Blacksmithing, silversmithing, etc...  That and historical reenacting.


----------



## linbru (Dec 15, 2007)

No time for hobbies right now with grandkids - Breanna 9 - Madison 4 - Dylan 9mo.

Favorite hobby is fishing and going to fish gatherings - that is what lead me to SMF.

Other hobbies include camping, woodwork and model trains.

A hobby I would like to start along with smoking meat is DO cooking.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Dec 15, 2007)

Camping try to spend 120-150 days at the camp site bbq'ing fishing golfing smokin drinkin and just having a frickin good time all summer.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey forgot I make gallons and gallons of homemade fruit wine no kits just fruit sugar yeast and some grape concetrate.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 15, 2007)

*I guess the hobbies are, my hay burners, my best one, I could jump on bareback, no halter, no nothing, pop open a beer and just enjoy the bond I had with him. The best time was the winter, at least my butt and legs were warm.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  My old 750 Honda Magna, my 4 wheeler, hunting and shooting in general.  And my very favorite, plowing snow?????  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   Dang, I almost forgot drinking rum and coke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











*


----------



## gramason (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm a volunteer fireman for Susquehanna Hose Company, and also like to do alot of wood and metal work. Always messin around.


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 15, 2007)

Biggest hobby as of right now is smoking foods. Other hobbies are: motorcycles(I ride with the Blue Knights), home brewing, gardening in the right weather, fishing, camping, used to hunt alot, still do alot of shooting, tinkering with electronics, installing home theaters on the side(something I enjoy), and a little golf every now and again.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 15, 2007)

WOW....what a wide variety we have here. This place and you people are great!!


----------



## smokin' joe (Dec 15, 2007)

Woodworking is my other hobby.


----------



## mobcounty (Dec 15, 2007)

Hrm,

-Shooting, trap, tactical pistol, .223
-Paintball
-Halloween, yard haunting
-50's Cars
-Wine Tasting
-5th Wheeling
-Digital Art
-Home DIY
-Cocktails

Every 8 months I start a new hobby. 
August 2008 is surfing...


----------



## mobcounty (Dec 15, 2007)

I would love to learn more!! can you PM me some links?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 15, 2007)

x-mas time eldeberry wine.... good stuff.


----------



## jamesb (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, let's see... not as much time for other hobbies as I once had... Sold my race car to go back to college, but I if I ever win the lottery...

We like to hunt (deer, turkey, hog, quail, dove), go camping and all forms of the shooting sports from practical pistol, skeet, trap etc...

James.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey Jack! That sound like how I make it!
I put 4 cups of juice in a gallon jar, add 4 cup of sugar and one package of yeast. Fill the jar the rest of the way with water and top with a large balloon. Let it sit for about 3 weeks.
It's some powerful stuff.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Dec 15, 2007)

Hunting with my metal detector, Hunting with my favorite being bowhunting for deer,  FPS online gaming, Computer build & repair, wood working, paranormal investigations and doing stuff with my family. I do manage to squeeze in some smoking time


----------



## bassman (Dec 15, 2007)

Hunting, fishing and camping.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 15, 2007)

Volunteer firefighter for Susquehanna Hose Company in Havre de Grace MD "the Fastest Volunteers in the Nation"....
http://www.susquehanna5.com/

Love to Hunt.... dive... fish... play horseshoes...


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 15, 2007)

guns,guns and more guns. I shoot alot of clay,5-8K rounds a year(trap,skeet,sporting clays and any other game),,and when it comes to hunting its a lot of waterfowl and coyote calling. Used to run hounds HARD(beagles and coon hounds) but since moveing to the great plains area of IOWA, those have gone. And then there is the girls hobbies of dance,pom,jazz,softball,vollyball,cheerleading and what ever else a kid can do, being a single parent,life is very busy!


----------



## wavector (Dec 15, 2007)

Investing my money for the highest return, learning new hobbies like welding (which is next), taking care of animals (strays, rescues etc.), garage sale'n (or buying at garage sales), browsing ebaY for IBEW memorabilia,  helping my IBEW Brothers and Sisters, helping out most anyone who needs help.


----------



## starsfaninco (Dec 15, 2007)

Smoking meat
Ham Radio (KD0AID)
Computers (Linux, OSX, Windoz) -- programming, networking, etc
Shooting (scary black rifles, black powder, shotguns, pistols) -- Mostly target but wanting to get into IPSC or IDPA
RC cars -- 2nd Gen TMAXX  what a hoot!!
Reading almost everything I can get my hands on.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Dec 15, 2007)

Golf ( first hole-in-one this summer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ), Bird watching (preferably with a 12 gauge 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ), camping, fishing, and thinking of ways to mess with kwahkcalB the grunt, and bbq bubba.


----------



## texan (Dec 15, 2007)

Up untill this past week I wouldn't have considered duck hunting a hobby, but I caught the bug. I'm paying the price this weekend that an overweight, out of shape middle age teenager should from wading around for three days in submerged hardwood timber. But it was great. I went to Stuttgart, AR for a few days with some folks I work with, and some friends that simply enjoy the experience. I will be back.

I like to cook outside either on the smoker, the grill or the plow disk. I enjoy fishing and going WAY too fast in the boat. I really enjoy watching my 9 year old growing up before my very eyes, and being able to afford him all the opportunities I wasn't able to have when I was his age.


----------



## okjsmoker (Dec 15, 2007)

My hobbies...
I enjoy working on cars, I used to be a painter/bodyman in my younger days, so now restore/customize on my own time. Im also a self taught DIY'r...you name it and I can fix it. Im also into building and flying/crashing RC planes.

Love working with metal, Ive got a sandrail frame a buddy and me built from scratch out in the garage waiting its turn. Love taking the boat out and fishing with my two boys 14 and 19.

My latest ongoing project is a house I am rebuilding from the ground up, I replaced the foundation, put in new windows, new roof, new siding, a new room addition, rebuilt the basement walls, re-framed the interior for a more modern layout, Ive got probably another three months before its done.....finally!!


----------



## rodbuilder (Dec 15, 2007)

My passion is woodworking and mostly the design and making templates to make the job easier.  I'm currently re-designing my kitchen and soon to start on the cabinets.  I also make custom fishing rods as a hobby business.  And of course, last but not least, smoking...


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 16, 2007)

I make signs and picture frames with a Compucarve, we ride our Goldwing alot, 13,000 miles this past summer, and we ride atv's every chance we get.

Work gets in the way of most hobbies


----------



## gofish (Dec 16, 2007)

I love to GoFish, kayak & camp.


The ideal situation is combining all 3 activities on the Sheanadoah River.  Me & the fellas load up our Kayaks with as much gear as we can hold, fish all day, set up camp, eat like kings, re-tell the same stories as last year and ***** about not doing this enough!


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 16, 2007)

i love ice fishing in our off season hunting swimming, camping,all summer long.


----------



## squeezy (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work .. er ... I mean hobby!


----------



## oleolson (Dec 16, 2007)

Minn.Bill,

Looks like you might do a little spearing?  I'd like to get into that, looks like fun.  Can't wait to do some ice fishing this winter.


----------



## kennymn (Dec 16, 2007)

Besides smoking my other hobbies are hunting , shooting , and going up north to my cabin and enjoying nature , the other hobby I enjoyed was building RC planes from balsa wood kits , crash them and rebuild them . My pride and joy is a 1/4 scale J-3 Piper Cub with a 9 ft wing span and a 5 1/2 ft fuselage and with floats for landing on water . It took me 2 yrs to build it and when I got finished with it my best friend that got me started in RC past away , I lost interest in for now ( it has never been in the air or been on the water ) .


----------



## squeezy (Dec 16, 2007)

Do to being a pilot for a number of years, I have an interest in anything that flies. Tried R/C once and have the utmost respect for anyone who can fly thes things without sitting in it ... much easier to be in the machine. I'd love to see that J-3 working off the water.
That plane deserves some air time in honor of your friend ... he wouldn't want it any other way!
Take care!


----------



## rockyb (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motorcycles....*we have 7 of them. (also traveling on the motorcycles when ever we can)

*Making wine*.....we have about 30 gallons ready for bottling.

*Growing plants in pots*.......just the pretty flowering kind (my hobby, not Scotty's)

We both like all sorts of *cooking* and experiment with making things, like Italian sausage, breakfast suasage, and the smoking thing.

*Photography and artwork on the computer*. (my hobby also, not Scotty's)


----------



## flyin'illini (Dec 19, 2007)

Neat thread.  Family time with young kids is prime hobby for me.

I love to run as much as I can. I end up doing several local races each year. 

I also love basketball.   I coached for 2 yrs back in 90's and now just watch a lot. (HS, college, some pro)

These days I am pretty much a 'has been' but it is still fun to get out there...


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 19, 2007)

*My friend, you are no where near a "has been". You have simply graduated to, "better and greater" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Your lifes experiences, which you pass on to others, every day, will enrich and benifit the lives of more people than you could ever dream. Please go look in your mirror right now and know, the face that looks back at you, is a wonderful child of God. I am honored to know you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## flyin'illini (Dec 20, 2007)

Big Arm, Amen to this.  I only meant  'has been' in an athletic sense.  I believe God has a plan for all of us.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 26, 2007)

since money was tite this year.......momma made stocking caps and leg warmers...........
since i do leather.........i made these







my BIL also got a hook knife.........i made a leather snap to hold it in its holder......plus some other mods







added his name......antiqued it and put a leather sheen on it, and buffed.....


----------



## jseiber (Dec 26, 2007)

My favorite hobby is fishing for fresh water striped bass.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 26, 2007)

NICE fish........PLEASE tell my you DIDN"T release that?


----------



## jseiber (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah, I let that one go. Those fish are great eating, but I turn most of them loose. That one was caught in really cold water, so it had an excellent chance of survival.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 26, 2007)

i LOVE fishing for and eating strippers...........STILL a nice looking fish......that one would be on my WALL..............heheh


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 26, 2007)

I built remote control airplanes for a lot of people in South Al till it turned into a job instead of a hobby
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






This will show you the size of it, 103" wingspan, 100cc twin cyl electronic
ignition engine and 28" prop. This is a 300Hr  nine month build, I was still working full time then and did this evenings and weekends. That's me on the right.



These aircraft were about $5000 five years ago and I built two of them. I built a lot of R/C models but these were the biggest.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 26, 2007)

What a talented bunch of folks here!

Deud, your leather work is fantastic.....way to go!

John, that's one big bass! I've never had the pleasure of meeting one that size.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Blackhawk, your remote control airplanes are awesome! Great work!
I used to go to remote control fly-ins as a child.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 26, 2007)

hawk.......you ever get into r/c heli's?
i had a bud YEARS ago, that bought a kit........1000 bux back in early 80's.....never did ever hear how he did on it.......but he said, heli's are WAY more difficult than r/c planes...........to fly


----------



## sisco (Dec 26, 2007)

Motorcycles, Firearms. The wife builds 1/12th scale miniatures, she kinda got me going on that too. Instead of a doll house I built this:
http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...#37;20diorama/


----------



## gofish (Dec 26, 2007)

Great details!  Doesnt every garage have a cracked trash can and a spare 12pack under the workbench!


----------



## sisco (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks, but that's nothing compared to what my wife does. These are just samples. 
http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...co/Bellingham/
http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...isco/Magnolia/


----------



## shawnr5 (Dec 26, 2007)

Dude, do you mean *stripers* or is your wife just really understanding?


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 26, 2007)

No, I had more sense then to try to fly them, I didn't have quick enough reactions at 45 or so. What most people don't understand about R/C flying is that the controls reverse depending whether the aircraft is going away from you or coming towards you. It's not like your sitting in the aircraft and they are hard to fly. I built and helped my Son and he could fly anything he touched but that came from all the video games he grew up with. Here's a great video by one of the best that will show you what can be done with quick fingers and a computer radio.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...99402901911766


----------



## walking dude (Dec 27, 2007)

shhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fla-gypsy (Dec 27, 2007)

Camping in the RV is my passion and nothing goes better with that than smoked meat


----------



## walking dude (Dec 27, 2007)

if THAT is not the oxymoron statement of the year.............LOLOL..........camping and rv in the same sentence...........lololol


j/king..........but...........


----------



## prov1 (Dec 27, 2007)

GOLF..it is an addiction.  However, I am seriously considering buying a Harley this Spring so golf may take a backseat to the open road.  Bowhunting for tasty venison runs a close second....but I really excited about firing up the smoker for the first time so who knows where my priorities will be in the next few months?


----------



## jbee-smokin (Dec 27, 2007)

Let's see. I do a little of a lot of things.

Bee Keeping - a long time
Metal Detecting
Gold prospecting to include sluicing, dredging, gold panning, not a lot of finding
Fishing - if you can call it a hobby
Hunting - same as fishing
Wine / Beer making
Cooking
searching for Arrowheads, and other artifacts
Woodworking (lathe)
I know I got others, but can't remember them all.
Most of all I try to have a good time with all of them when I can


----------



## dk2851 (Dec 27, 2007)

Lets see where to start..
   fishing
   hunting
   atv's
   camping
 but best of all doing all those things with my wife and kids


----------

